# Bow shoulder



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The DL on your bow is a little short. Try increasing the DL a little at a time until it's comfortable to get your shoulder down. While you are leaning back a little, which is often a sign of a DL that's too long, you are also craning your head forward which can be a sign that it is too short. You are probably real close with your second picture. A twist or two may be enough.

Be sure to set your bow shoulder as as a continuous part of the draw. Parts of our form that are set together tend to stay together.

Once you find the right DL for you, you may not be able to get your nose on the string. Keep your head erect, and use a kisser as part of your anchor. Your bow's ATA is too short to be able to get your nose on the string with good form.

You might also try training with a much lighter DW bow. It's not easy to get your shoulder down while pulling 60# or more. Even with a big letoff, getting it over the peak weight will tend to bring it up. Keeping your shoulder down is a matter of habit AND muscle development. I'm sure you are plenty strong to draw the weight, but you are not strong in the right muscles to keep your shoulder down.


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

The shoulder can be moved down once at full draw. You definitely have a high front shoulder









Not all perfect examples but something to look at


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Hope the pics help


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

If you held your head up straight your release hand would be in the middle of your cheek. I would try a slightly longer draw and dropping your anchor lower.

Going into the "set-up" position your think about raising the arms - not the shoulders. If it is a problem make a scooping action while raising into the set-up. A high front shoulder misaligns the muscles in the back. Without a bow in your hand get into the holding position and engage your rhomboids. Now raise your front shoulder. There is a difference.

Part of the process after holding should not be to lower the front shoulder. The shoulder should remain down into the set-up and remain down through execution.

.02


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

^^^^^ agreed it is very difficult to relax muscles when at full draw you want to start relaxed with a low shoulder and draw such that it does not raise


----------

